

New F.A.A. Report Tallies Drone Sightings, Highlighting Safety Issues - dnetesn
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/11/26/new-f-a-a-report-tallies-drone-sightings-highlighting-safety-issues/?ref=technology

======
th3iedkid
>>On Aug. 19, the police in Washington arrested a person stuck in a tree at
Freedom Plaza after he climbed it to retrieve a drone that had crashed into
its branches.

Does this need to be added ?

>>He said its No. 1 market was celebrities who used DroneShield to detect when
paparazzi and others were trying to snoop on them. The company’s second-
biggest market is airports.

Is snooping a prime-use-case for drones?

